
Most VPN Services Are Terrible - dsr12
https://gist.github.com/kennwhite/1f3bc4d889b02b35d8aa
======
rietta
I recently cancelled my PIA account. It was so incredibly slow as to be
unusable most of the time. Thought through my threat model and decided it
wasn't worth the hassle. I use tethering with my mobile provider when I am in
dodgy places and make sure that I have an SSL connection to anything
important.

------
mr_blobs
VPN services are terrible because most people using them are downloading
torrents/abusing bandwidth limitations.

~~~
jrnichols
I use mine for neither of those. Primary use:

* Simply browsing the internet while at work, since our "guest network" is poorly configured and has a bunch of things blocked. (not for any valid reason, other than "this is what was blocked by default and nobody feels like changing it.")

* Watching the European version of NFL Game Pass. We simply want to watch football and not have to purchase a cable subscription or deal with media blackouts.

I barely even look at torrents anymore.

